# ISO320 steam cylinder oil



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I recently ordered a quart of Green Velvet Sapon-A-Max formula 3.  The web site advertised the product as being an ISO460 product, which is the most common for us.  


What arrived was a very clearly marked bottle:  Sapon-A-Max320; ISO320 steam cylinder oil.  This product is not even listed on their site....Do you think this is just a reformulation from the original 460 weight product?  


Would you use this oil? 


I know I've seen steam oil down in the 200's before...and we're using especially low-quality "wet" steam with a cold lubricator....but 460 has been such an industry standard.   


Thus the RCRR shay sits cold another day!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't you just call Green Velvet???????????? Why ask the question on here?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
I am planning to call them later this morning due to the difference in time. 

I value the experience and suggestions of the forum members too.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like they may have mixed up an order. The common sources use ISO 220, 375, 460 & 600 weights. I use ISO 375 and 460 routinely in all my engines. The high consumption oilers benefit from the thicker oils, but even ISO 220 is designed for about 60 psig service. ISO 460 is usually rated for 150 psig, 375 is good to about 120 psig. Coking in superheaters is a whole different issue which is poorly addressed. I even have a quart of the St. Albin oil, which may be ISO 220, but no way to tell because the only one who knows for sure is pushing up daisies. Then there are the unknown free starter bottles which NEVER seem to come with your first engine, only when you already have an ample supply. 

So far they all lubricate well. The engine oilers have a huge variation in comsumption from Willie which runs fine while consuming one or two drops in 40 minutes to one Accucraft oiler that is down to oily water in 15 minutes. The other two are in the 6-8 drops per run category. No oil is a killer though.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

***UPDATE*** 
I just got through to Green Velvet. As it turns out, they no longer blend the oil themselves. The new firm which serves them required that they re-label their SAPON-A-MAX product from ISO460 to ISO320. 

The product is actually made from ISO460, but after blending it acts more like an ISO320... Thus the change in numbers.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I use ISO 320/460. Got it from Sulphur Springs. Works like a champ. From the sound of your last post, it's probably the same blend. I'd use it.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, been using 320/460 from Sulphur Springs for 12 years. 

John, there is no entertainment value if he just contacts Green Velvet, This way we get to read and become more informed... and sometimes make worthwhile contributions... hehehe.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing I look forward to more then the good old Steam Oil Debate.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Prior to getting Green Velvet, I used industrial grade Mobile 600 steam oil in my engines, left over from my 1 1/2 scale steamers. Seemed to work fine, with no issues. 

Larry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one have any comments on Aristo or St Aubins steam oil?? They both claim it is a private mix??? Nick Jr


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Green Velvet oil today. 
This stuff is absolutely great! Although the product comes in a large quart bottle, it is easy to handle because it has a nozzle top. No spillage with this stuff! 
I did not incur any foaming in the lubricator after running.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

As always, when this topic comes up, I recommend you go to the Roundhouse Engineering web site and read what they say about steam oil.

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/

Personally, I usually use Roundhouse steam oil; but, I also use Green Velvet.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting read there. (Roundhouse site) It is clearly stated that the ONLY reason they changed was because super heating the steam, post lubricator caused the oil to carbonize in the superheater. However this brings up the question, at what temp does steam oil begin to break down, and how hot do the super heaters in these engines get? The engines I have introduce the oil after the super heater, so I should be safe using any of the "lighter" viscosity oils. Are there any "synthetic" bases steam oils on the market?


----------



## Dave Sykes (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucas oil additive. Nuff said.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucas oil additive.. ROFLMAO


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

The reason why Roundhouse had to go to a lighter oil to avoid carbonization is that any heavy oil has a good chance of decomposing before it can boil off the red hot surface. Light oils have more vapor pressure and boil at lower temperatures. If the steam oil does not boil or if it contains additives which do not boil then deposits will form in the superheater. Small tube diameters are plugged faster. External fired engines generally do not reach extreme temperatures. Proper design puts the lubricator AFTER the superheater ( one thing that Aristocraft did get right on the Mikado).


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 27 Jul 2009 02:33 PM 
Lucas oil additive.. ROFLMAO 


I used Lucas once. (once)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Use Wolf's Head Golden 20w50......It'll never let you down."


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad this topic came up. It reminded me I'm running low on steam oil, so I just placed an order for the Green Velvet ISO460 (which is more like ISO320).

It won't be here in time for my first run of my new Accucraft American 4-4-0 ("The Colonel"), so I will use the old Roundhouse oil that I've been using for 4 or 5 years now.









Steve S.,
I didn't know that you looked forward to these "steam oil debates". I thought you were more partial to the debates over the outstanding quality of the sound card in the AristoCraft live steam Mikado.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm gonna put a sign on my gate: "Aristocraft Mike's allowed only with sparky sound system turned off " !!!!!!!!


----------

